# Free Things Inside â€¹(â€¢Â¿â€¢)â€º



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well dead slow about here over the holidays 

Seems I have just got internet back!

Mr. Peanut, or Planters items are and have been good collectors items, search ebay for past and present items or the net. Even the watches now have fakes coming out of china. The branding is over a hundred years old, one of the 30 or 50 brands I work with. Better than collecting thimbles! There are even web sites about the memorabilia

Maybe not for everyone but are licensed items................

Up for grabs something very simple, 5 sets/packages of the below, a set will contain 8 pieces. You won't get these anywhere else.

Pick a number. One number only between 1 to 250. The closest to a number without going over gets it or the one who may land directly on a number gets it. There are 5 sets 5 different numbers only 1 pick per member! If you pick a number someone else already did you throw away that opportunity. Open to all! Yes odd, but hey what the heck. After the deadline below I will upload the pic with the numbers in it.

This will Run till Sunday Eve 9PM Eastern Standard Time, or Ontario time. A weekend thing, mid holidays










..............................


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

James said:


> Well dead slow about here over the holidays
> 
> Seems I have just got internet back!
> 
> ...


James

Gotta start the New Year off with a bang!

So I'll take 145

Thanks


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'll have 154 please James.

Thanks very much.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

No. 79, please. 

Excellent post, btw, for the watch enthusiast visiting this forum looking for a bit of thrill. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

12 please James, everyone loves Mr Peanut 

Very kind of you to run this comp mate  Happy holidays one and all


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I'll take unlucky 13 please James -


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe one day I'll make a 147 (in my dreams!).

Thanks for a great compo, James.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice one Sir.

I'll go for 106


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

69 for me please!

Paul


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

77 in a size seven

Thanks


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

All the 1's please James - 111

Alasdair


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

210 for me please :rltb:


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

124 thankyou


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

128

for me please...cheers

Thank you :rltb:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Could I have number '83' please.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

nice one James. Your competitions are great.

Can i have 197 please.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

166 please James :rltb:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

36 please James, thank you.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

94 please James


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Great stuff James, thanks for the opportunity!

7 for me please!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll have

213

Please

Cheers

B.


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

5 for me please James :thumbup: Thank You


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PEANUTS :lol:

96 Please James


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Following on from my former glory I'll have 217 please


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

232 please 

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

54 for me please


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll go for Viennese Waltz tempo - *58 * (bars/measures per minute)

Thanks for a fun competition James!


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Twenty, Please: and if I am successful, donate them to a local children's hospice .


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Number 2 please.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I always feel greedy joining in these things, but what the heck!

75 please!

Happy Christmas all.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

183 :wub:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

James said:


> Well dead slow about here over the holidays
> 
> Seems I have just got internet back!
> 
> ...


184 please


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

good on you mate, I'll have 73

Andy


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

205 please


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Internet access must be a common theme just back after three days talk talk making it quicker? oh 137 for me please and thank you


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

169 please


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Great idea, James.

Number 158 for me, please.

Rob


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

keep em coming 

no net access at home modem fried they will deliver a new one Tues after 5. but will be around thanks to the lil asus thingy and peoples unprotected wireless connections :lol:

and don't worry about donating to a kids hospice as mentioned above, great idea with these will make sure its done on the companies part, you will get pencils lol

edit, oh yea all packed ready to roll


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Larry 145

Thunderbolt 154

Adrian 79

JonW 12

Toshi 13

Hotmog 147

Magnet 106

Paulboy 69

Paul 77

Alas 111

Robin S 210

Norfolkingood 124

Alexus 128

Williamsat 83

Mjolnir 197

JasonM 166

Bladerunner 36

PhilM 94

Sparky 7

BondandBigM 213

Brooksy 5

PGTips 96

Feenix 217

Ravikiran 232

Catflem 54

Mel 58

Tomshep 20

Chukas 2

Lewjamben 75

Pengelly 183

Chocko 184

Foztex 73

Shaun 205

Grant1967 137

Biggles 169

Barryboy 158

Numbers Where as Below........










17, 73, 132, 187, 242

I believe then these are closest to the numbers, correct me if I am mistaken

Toshi 13

Foztex 73

Alexus 128

Chocko 184

Ravikiran 232

Thanks guys. I know it was not much but still broke up the mid holiday slump. All in fun 

.................


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Toshi your mailbox is full

Chocko you need 50 posts to receive messages get those posts going. in the interim contact me here just for this purpose

[email protected]


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

James said:


> [email protected]


:lol:

Brilliant James.

Thanks for running the contest and congratulations to the winners.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice one James, another great competition. Well done to all the winners


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice touch James, and well done gents :thumbup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks guys, sent messages out and replies back 

although not sure they went, on someones crap wireless until I get my new modem tomorrow


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Many thanks to James for the comp and congratulations to the winners. Well done.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you James.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not bad. Roy should be proud. All checked in. Including myself the sender this covers 5 countries with winners, really never look nor matter where one comes from but a good showing and representation, thanks again.

Quite an assortment of characters 

JS


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good on you James and well done the winners


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

:tongue2:

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant! well done the winners and James!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Again, I can only second what everyone else has said. Great compo and well done to all the winners!!

Cheers James

Mark


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations all


----------

